# Exhaust Options ('91 TQ 20V)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, my new 200 needs a new muffler so it can pass inspection. Anyone overly familiar with the exhaust options that still exist for these cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Options ([email protected])*

Just spoke to the mechanic. It's not rusted through, he was just noting it on the ticket because it may need addressed soon. Sweet. One less thing I have to do on that car.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Options ([email protected])*

when I researched the exhaust I bought from Techtonics Tuning, I asked them if there were any developments (or demand) for a type 44 exhaust. 
they said quickly...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







no.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Options (eight-zero scirocco)*

Fortunately, it passed inspection without an exhaust. I also have found a pretty good local fabricator shop that'll do stuff in stainless. Too bead TT doesn't do anything for the 44. They're a great shop.


----------



## mike_pops (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Options ([email protected])*

beleive it or not the flowmaster 40 series sound awsome on a 5 cyl


----------



## DUBBIN IN DA NW (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Options (mike_pops)*

I know they sound really good with magnaflow thats what i have and it kinda has a v8 rumble sound to it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Options (DUBBIN IN DA NW)*

Is Magnaflow cat-back?


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust Options ([email protected])*

Haha I should try out the flowmaster 40 cuz I have this guy that really wants to do my exhaust on my 200QT and thats fine with me as long as I dont have to do too much work.


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Options (audiguy06)*

If you're interested I have a stock exhaust from behind the cat from my 20vt. 1 whole piece uncut.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Options (schnell20v)*

is that stock exhaust system for a quattro? i have been looking for one for my 5000 (it gets noisier every day) and of course they're nowhere to be found.


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Exhaust Options (jetta5000)*

It's a stock exhaust off of my 91 200 20V TQ.


----------



## Acadianlion (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Exhaust Options ([email protected])*

Stebro in Canada makes a very nice system for the 200 20V. I just replaced the OEM system on my Avant, and the exhaust system sounds great, and my fuel mileage increased by about five miles per gallon immediately upon installation. I guess that my old system had really failed inside to create unhealthy back pressure.
The system cost around $700, I think, because that is what I was quoted on the telephone. However, when my wrench ordered the system it was something else, and he had a bit of a pushing and shoving match until the final total was made to sound like what had been originally promised. Also, the first system to arrive was for a 90 20 Valve Quattro instead of my 200. 
It took more than a month for the system to actually arrive here in the US, but I am more than satisfied, and would highly recommend the Stebro system for this application.
The sound of the car with the new system is a bit more throaty than the OEM system, and is more noticable inside the car. It is not objectionable, and I think the exhaust sounds more like my '93 V8 Quattro, than a Type 44 5 cylinder.


----------

